# Bandit in-line weight question



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

If you run a 2 oz or 3 oz in-line weight with a walleye deep style bandit how roughly much line out to get 30’ and 40’ 
With a troll speed of approx 2.5mph 
I understand current etc play a role and weights arnt the as precise as a dipsy but looking for rough starting points. 
Thanks
BB


----------



## FireSnoop FM (Jun 11, 2009)

I run them 100/100 with 2oz weight in middle 
should be close.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

Oh. Interesting. I was messing around with a 3oz on the braid snap with a 8’ flouro leader. 
That makes sense. I’ll get it a whirl. 
Thanks 
BB


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

If you want to get that deep you'd be better off starting with a Reefrunner rather than a Bandit. Because a Reef dives to 31' with 200' of line , while the Bandit goes to around 24' unassisted.


----------



## BigDave (Jun 3, 2004)

50 ft 2 oz weight then 133 ft will get you 30 ft.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if your looking for a basic depth chart for inline weights go to rednekoutfitters.com they sell inline weights but also have a depth chart for 10# mono at 1.5 mph. i'd just add about 30' at 2.5 mph. at least you would have a starting point. with a 3 oz inline weight i'd start at 100' for 30' deep and 130' for 40' deep at 2.5.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

50/50 2 oz = 30'
70/70 2 oz = 40'
Deep bandits, 10# line , 2.5 mph


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

According to the app....


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

wave warrior said:


> 50/50 2 oz = 30'
> 70/70 2 oz = 40'
> Deep bandits, 10# line , 2.5 mph


this is great for clip on weights. which he may use now. but his question was specifically on inline weights. can you help on inline weights?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

sherman51 said:


> this is great for clip on weights. which he may use now. but his question was specifically on inline weights. can you help on inline weights?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks for all the info. I think I have a set of clip on weights somewhere. 
I’m guessing the crank would throw off any standard charts vs a spoon for instance. 
Certainly enough info to get a starting point. I’ll tinker with it next time out. 
Thanks again 
BB


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

baby blue said:


> Thanks for all the info. I think I have a set of clip on weights somewhere.
> I’m guessing the crank would throw off any standard charts vs a spoon for instance.
> Certainly enough info to get a starting point. I’ll tinker with it next time out.
> Thanks again
> BB


Sherman and Wave Warrior have a lot of experience - much more than i have. I'm very interested in this topic as I will be fishing Erie next week for the first time using bandits, boards, and Offshore Tackle Snap Weights. I bought into the Precision Trolling App (based on stuff I read here at OGF) and that app is telling me they measured the depth of a Deep Walleye Bandit 5/8oz using their "50+2" method (lure then 50ft of Berkley 10XT line, then 2 oz snap weight) and found that at 2.5mph, the lure ran 30 ft deep when it was a total of 133 ft back. As newbie, you can understand my confusion, especially when I'm using braided line which adds another variable I think I will try "testing the waters" by running the same lure on four lines at modified setbacks until I find some fish, and then I'll adjust them all to the depth where I am finding the fish - Whatever depth that may be


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah. I have charts I made for dipsys and such but nothing in weighted bandits. Diosys pulling spindoctors in NY too some tinkering 
To get those numbers we ran them in various depth until we knocked bitttom.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Backwater said:


> Sherman and Wave Warrior have a lot of experience - much more than i have. I'm very interested in this topic as I will be fishing Erie next week for the first time using bandits, boards, and Offshore Tackle Snap Weights. I bought into the Precision Trolling App (based on stuff I read here at OGF) and that app is telling me they measured the depth of a Deep Walleye Bandit 5/8oz using their "50+2" method (lure then 50ft of Berkley 10XT line, then 2 oz snap weight) and found that at 2.5mph, the lure ran 30 ft deep when it was a total of 133 ft back. As newbie, you can understand my confusion, especially when I'm using braided line which adds another variable I think I will try "testing the waters" by running the same lure on four lines at modified setbacks until I find some fish, and then I'll adjust them all to the depth where I am finding the fish - Whatever depth that may be


Precision trolling app is great , but make sure all reels are properly calibrated!!!!


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

https://apps.apple.com/us/app/troll-master-depth-calculator/id1459946758

Some one on here mentioned this new app and while I haven’t used it “in the field” yet, it’s lure depths seem to be the same as the precision trolling app but you can adjust all kinds of variables infinitely. 
Speed, weight, line type, lure, leader.......

I look forward to using it the next time I use weights.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Petermkerling said:


> https://apps.apple.com/us/app/troll-master-depth-calculator/id1459946758
> 
> Some one on here mentioned this new app and while I haven’t used it “in the field” yet, it’s lure depths seem to be the same as the precision trolling app but you can adjust all kinds of variables infinitely.
> Speed, weight, line type, lure, leader.......
> ...


I followed the guy on Facebook when he first released this app , all of the information at that time was computer generated and not actually field tested , not sure if it's been tested yet...


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Lures track straight and be properly tuned. Whenever you start running over 65' back.


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Cool, please keep us non-facebookers informed on the results if ever verified 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I haven't fished early in the yr in yrs. so I haven't run cranks for awhile either. it the summer I run harnesses or spoons. now i'm running spoons at 2.8 to 3.0. so im doing guessing until I catch fish. and I don't care for running boards. I run lite bite slide divers and run them like a dipsy. to get an accurate dive curve I went out to 50' of water and on a 4.5 setting at 1.8 to 2.0 with 65# braid I let out line until I started bumping bottom. 185' is what it took to hit bottom. so I divided 185' by 10' and got 18.5. which gave me the number of 10' sections of line. I then divided the 50' of water by 18.5 which gave me a dive curve of 2.7' down for every 10' of line out. I've checked it from 40' to 65' and its been right on. so now I just set my front diver where I want it and set the middle diver on 3.0 10' shorter then my back diver set on 1.5 10' shorter than my middle diver.

why couldn't you go out to 50' of water and at 2.5 with a 3 oz inline weight let out line until you start bumping bottom then divide line out by 10 then take that number and divide 50 by that number. that would get your dive curve. its not going to be perfect but its going to be very close. of course a little slower means a little deeper and faster means shallower. plus currents and other things also change your depth. but if your catching fish just repeat line out.


----------



## fisherbill (Jun 23, 2014)

With the ******* Trolling weight, they show using a treble hook on the bottom of the weight. Has anyone ever had a walleye get hooked by biting at the weight?


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

fisherbill said:


> With the ******* Trolling weight, they show using a treble hook on the bottom of the weight. Has anyone ever had a walleye get hooked by biting at the weight?


They use to come with a treble hook,and the first thing we did was to take the hook off. Not good when netting a fish and the wieght and hook dangling around your head.


----------



## fisherbill (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks for the info and in put rockytop


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

We've run a lot of setups over the years and 3 oz inlines with about 8-10 foot leader is one of my favorites for the simplicity. On a 20lb braid mainline, looking at about 150-175 to hit 35 feet. That setup seems to level out around 40 feet... in August when the fish are deeper we either add leadcore or or a torpedo.


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

that’s for that info and others who replied. I figured at some point there would be diminishing returns.


----------



## caught your eye (Feb 10, 2014)

Baby blue I think you answered your own question, experiment until you find what is working then duplicate it. All of the info shared is great info and helpful for a starting point, but I doubt any of it is 100% accurate with all of the variables. Something else that I didnt see mentioned is line counters. I would bet there are a lot of people that just fill up their spools and dont realize that the line counter is only accurate with a precise amount of line on the spool. Even if done right as soon as you lose some line off of it its no longer accurate. Take 4 of your trolling rods out and pull 100' off of all of them side by side. You will be surprised by what you see.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

fisherbill said:


> With the ******* Trolling weight, they show using a treble hook on the bottom of the weight. Has anyone ever had a walleye get hooked by biting at the weight?


Yes! Caught a double , one on worm harness and one on ******* weight!!!!!


----------



## Wilddav (Apr 22, 2008)

wave warrior said:


> I followed the guy on Facebook when he first released this app , all of the information at that time was computer generated and not actually field tested , not sure if it's been tested yet...


Just downloaded and tried this app... thanks well worth the money. soon we will not even have to unload the boat just pick up fish at the ramp... lol


----------

